# هل يمتلك النباتيون صحة أفضل وعمر اطول



## kalimooo (13 سبتمبر 2008)

* :smil8:هل يمتلك النباتيون صحة أفضل وعمر اطول.



من الملاحظ مؤخرا شيوع هذه الظاهرة وهي اعتماد الناس على الطعام النباتي، اعتقادا من الكثيرين أن هذا مفيد للصحة وأن اللحوم تسبب الأمراض. فهل هذا صحيح أم أن هناك رأيا آخر في هذا الموضوع؟
يؤكد علماء التغذية أن التطرف الزائد في الاعتماد على المصدر النباتي فقط بدون أي توازن وتنويع قد يؤدي إلى حدوث بعض الأمراض. وينقسم النباتيين إلى عدة أنواع فمنهم :
 - نباتيون حصرا أي يعتمدون فقط على الخضار والفواكه والحبوب.
 - نصف نباتيين، وهؤلاء الأشخاص لا يتناولون اللحم الأحمر ولكنهم يتناولون الدجاج والسمك بالإضافة إلى الخضر والفواكه.
 - نباتيون مع الحليب ومشتقاته، وهؤلاء لا يتناولون اللحوم ولا البيض ولكن يتناولون الحليب ومشتقاته مع الأطعمة النباتية.
مهما كنت من أي نوع من النباتيين عليك أن تضمني الحصول على جميع العناصر الغذائية اللازمة لبناء الجسم والتعويض عن الخلايا المهدمة والتقدم في العمر. وخصوصا عنصر الحديد والكالسيوم المتوفر بشكل غني جدا في اللحوم والحليب، وفي حالة عدم تناول هذه العناصر عن طريق الطعام يجب الحرص على الحصول عليهم بطريقة تناول الحبوب والإبر العضلية وخصوصا عند المرأة الحامل والمرضع. وهناك بعض العناصر التي لا يمكن امتصاصها بدون وجود عناصر أخرى تساعد على الامتصاص، فالدهون هي وسط جيد لامتصاص بعض الفيتامينات مثل فيتامين أ، ويساعد وجود بعض الحوامض مع الطعام لامتصاص الحديد بنسبة أكبر، ولهذا فان التوازن والتنويع ضروري جدا لبناء جسم صحيح. وهذا ما يحتاجه الجسم بشكل يومي للحصول على صحة جيدة:
 *
*- مجموعة البروتينات: الفاصوليا التي تحتوي على الحديد، البازيلاء الجافة، العدس، المكسات مع قليل من الدجاج أو السمك.*

*- مجموعة النشويات: الخبز، الأرز، القمح، الشعير، الشوفان.*

*- الكالسيوم الموجود في الحليب ومشتقاته.*

*- الفيتامينات الموجودة في الخضار والفواكه، وينصح الخبراء باختيار صنف واحد من كل مجموعة مما ورد على الأقل يوميا، ومن هنا نضمن الحصول على جميع العناصر الغذائية اللازمة لصحة الجسم وجماله وقوة العيون والشعر والأظافر، فهذه كلها تحتاج إلى صحة جسدية لكي تحافظ على شكلها وقوتها وأدائها.*



*يمكن استبدال الدهون كالزبدة والسمنة المهدرجة بنوع من الزيوت النباتية السائلة، حيث أن الزيوت هامة للصحة الجسدية والتوازن في امتصاص الغذاء ويمكن أيضا تناول أقراص فيتامين ب 12 للتعويض عن اللحوم الحمراء، وتناول الكالسيوم يوميا في حالة عدم الرغبة في شرب الحليب أو تناول البيض.:t9:*​
بسمة قموه
مجلة المرأة


----------



## nonogirl89 (13 سبتمبر 2008)

أنا مش بحب الأكل النباتى لوحده خاااااااااااااااااالص
لازم يبقى فى لبن ودهون أو أى حاجة معمولة بلبن 
شكرا على الموضوع ياكليم 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## قلم حر (13 سبتمبر 2008)

يثبت لما فيه من نصائح قيمه جدا .


----------



## kalimooo (13 سبتمبر 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> يثبت لما فيه من نصائح قيمه جدا .



*شكرا" قلم حر
على ذوقك
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## kalimooo (14 سبتمبر 2008)

nonogirl89 قال:


> أنا مش بحب الأكل النباتى لوحده خاااااااااااااااااالص
> لازم يبقى فى لبن ودهون أو أى حاجة معمولة بلبن
> شكرا على الموضوع ياكليم
> ربنا يباركك​



*الدهون مضرة nonogirl89
احنا عملنا الى علينا 
هههههههههه
مشكورة نونو
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## جيلان (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا نص نباتية يعنى بحب الدجاج وبعض انواع الخضار
شكرا كليم متى على مجهودك الرائع​*


----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *انا نص نباتية يعنى بحب الدجاج وبعض انواع الخضار
> شكرا كليم متى على مجهودك الرائع​*



شكرااااااااااااا" جيلان
على ردك
نورت
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## ginajoojoo (17 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل فعلا يا كليم
انا شخصيا ماعنديش مشكلة وبنوع فى الاكل
بس كنت فاكرة ان النباتيين صحتهم احسن وبيعيشوا اكتر:t9:​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 سبتمبر 2008)




----------



## kalimooo (17 سبتمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


>



*شكرااااا" اخت  Dona Nabil
على مرورك
نورت
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​
شكرا" على التصميم الرائع جد جدا"


----------



## ماريا توتة (18 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم انا ولا نباتية ولا غير نباتيح بحي كل انواع الطعام بس مش بهتم قوى بالتوازن فى الوجبة يعنى الادى اى اكل موجود باكله يسد الجوع بس بقضل وجود خضار


----------



## kalimooo (18 سبتمبر 2008)

ginajoojoo قال:


> موضوع جميل فعلا يا كليم
> انا شخصيا ماعنديش مشكلة وبنوع فى الاكل
> بس كنت فاكرة ان النباتيين صحتهم احسن وبيعيشوا اكتر:t9:​



مرسى ليك ginajoojoo
على ردك الجميل
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (19 سبتمبر 2008)

ماريا توتة قال:


> كليم انا ولا نباتية ولا غير نباتيح بحي كل انواع الطعام بس مش بهتم قوى بالتوازن فى الوجبة يعنى الادى اى اكل موجود باكله يسد الجوع بس بقضل وجود خضار



*خير الامور اوسطها
شكرا" اخت  ماريا توتة
على مرورك
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## totty (20 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا برضه كنت فاكره ان النباتيين بيعيشوا اكتر وبيبقوا صحتهم احسن بكتييير

ميرسى لحضرتك *​


----------



## kalimooo (21 سبتمبر 2008)

totty قال:


> *انا برضه كنت فاكره ان النباتيين بيعيشوا اكتر وبيبقوا صحتهم احسن بكتييير
> 
> ميرسى لحضرتك *​





*ربنا يباركك
مشكورة اخت totty
نورت الموضوع
سلام المسيح

*​


----------



## قلم حر (1 أكتوبر 2008)

يفك من التثبيت .
شكرا جزيلا .


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات راااااائعه يا كليم 
مرسىىىى جدا 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## حبيبى البابا شنوده (2 أكتوبر 2008)

انا مش متصور نفسى من غير ماكل لحمة اصلك انا بحبا للحمة اوى وكمان الفاكهة بس مليش تقل على الحبوب بس برضك انا بحب اللحمة
متقولوش عليا مفجوع
بس دية اذواق


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" اخي كوكو
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​*​


----------



## kalimooo (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكور على مرورك
وجرب تاكول اكتر خضرة اخ MovieMaker
سلام المسيح​*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (3 أكتوبر 2008)

_موضوعك متميز وفعلا يستحق التثبيت 

تسلم الايادى​_


----------



## SALVATION (4 أكتوبر 2008)

_ما اجمل التنوع فى المأكولات
ميرسى كتييير على المعلومات القيمه
مشكووووووووووووووووووور​_


----------



## kalimooo (4 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا" على ردك الجميل
اخت الانبا ونس
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح*​


----------

